# حدثوني عن المحبة



## اليعازر (17 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخوة الأعضاء في المنتدى

*بقلب مفتوح دخلت منتداكم...
*

*لست من أصول مسيحية.بل أنا من أصولي إسلامية.


أعرف عن الدين المسيحي ما أعرفه ..فأنا أعيش في مجتمع منفتح.

وأعرف عن الإسلام الكثير الكثير.ومآخذي عليه لا تعد ولا تحصى.

 الإيمان فهو هدفي.

أؤمن أن الانسان لا يمكن أن يحيا دون الإيمان...ولكن أي إيمان.

أعرف أن الدين المسيحي يدعو للمحبة.
*
*حدثوني عنها من فضلكم.
*
فسروا لي مفهومكم الديني لها ...ولنعتبر هذا بداية  لي نحو طريق إيماني جديد.


----------



## apostle.paul (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*1 إِنْ كُنْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِأَلْسِنَةِ النَّاسِ وَالْمَلاَئِكَةِ وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ، فَقَدْ صِرْتُ نُحَاسًا يَطِنُّ أَوْ صَنْجًا يَرِنُّ.*
*2 وَإِنْ كَانَتْ لِي نُبُوَّةٌ، وَأَعْلَمُ جَمِيعَ الأَسْرَارِ وَكُلَّ عِلْمٍ، وَإِنْ كَانَ لِي كُلُّ الإِيمَانِ حَتَّى أَنْقُلَ الْجِبَالَ، وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ، فَلَسْتُ شَيْئًا.*
*3 وَإِنْ أَطْعَمْتُ كُلَّ أَمْوَالِي، وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُ جَسَدِي حَتَّى أَحْتَرِقَ، وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ، فَلاَ أَنْتَفِعُ شَيْئًا.*
*4 الْمَحَبَّةُ تَتَأَنَّى وَتَرْفُقُ. الْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَحْسِدُ. الْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَتَفَاخَرُ، وَلاَ تَنْتَفِخُ،*
*5 وَلاَ تُقَبِّحُ، وَلاَ تَطْلُبُ مَا لِنَفْسِهَا، وَلاَ تَحْتَدُّ، وَلاَ تَظُنُّ السُّؤَ،*
*6 وَلاَ تَفْرَحُ بِالإِثْمِ بَلْ تَفْرَحُ بِالْحَقِّ،*
*7 وَتَحْتَمِلُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَتُصَدِّقُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَتَرْجُو كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَتَصْبِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.*
*8 اَلْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَسْقُطُ أَبَدًا. وَأَمَّا النُّبُوَّاتُ فَسَتُبْطَلُ، وَالأَلْسِنَةُ فَسَتَنْتَهِي، وَالْعِلْمُ فَسَيُبْطَلُ.


** أَمَّا الآنَ فَيَثْبُتُ: الإِيمَانُ وَالرَّجَاءُ وَالْمَحَبَّةُ، هذِهِ الثَّلاَثَةُ وَلكِنَّ أَعْظَمَهُنَّ الْمَحَبَّةُ.*

*9 اَلْمَحَبَّةُ فَلْتَكُنْ بِلاَ رِيَاءٍ. كُونُوا كَارِهِينَ الشَّرَّ، مُلْتَصِقِينَ بِالْخَيْرِ.*
*10 وَادِّينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا بِالْمَحَبَّةِ الأَخَوِيَّةِ، مُقَدِّمِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا فِي الْكَرَامَةِ.*


*16 وَنَحْنُ قَدْ عَرَفْنَا وَصَدَّقْنَا الْمَحَبَّةَ الَّتِي للهِ فِينَا. اَللهُ مَحَبَّةٌ، وَمَنْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ، يَثْبُتْ فِي اللهِ وَاللهُ فِيهِ.*
*17 بِهذَا تَكَمَّلَتِ الْمَحَبَّةُ فِينَا: أَنْ يَكُونَ لَنَا ثِقَةٌ فِي يَوْمِ الدِّينِ، لأَنَّهُ كَمَا هُوَ فِي هذَا الْعَالَمِ، هكَذَا نَحْنُ أَيْضًا.*
*18 لاَ خَوْفَ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ، بَلِ الْمَحَبَّةُ الْكَامِلَةُ تَطْرَحُ الْخَوْفَ إِلَى خَارِجٍ لأَنَّ الْخَوْفَ لَهُ عَذَابٌ. وَأَمَّا مَنْ خَافَ فَلَمْ يَتَكَمَّلْ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ.*
*19 نَحْنُ نُحِبُّهُ لأَنَّهُ هُوَ أَحَبَّنَا أَوَّلاً.*
*20 إِنْ قَالَ أَحَدٌ: «إِنِّي أُحِبُّ اللهَ» وَأَبْغَضَ أَخَاهُ، فَهُوَ كَاذِبٌ. لأَنَّ مَنْ لاَ يُحِبُّ أَخَاهُ الَّذِي أَبْصَرَهُ، كَيْفَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُحِبَّ اللهَ الَّذِي لَمْ يُبْصِرْهُ؟*
*21 وَلَنَا هذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ مِنْهُ: أَنَّ مَنْ يُحِبُّ اللهَ يُحِبُّ أَخَاهُ أَيْضًا.*


*4 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ، وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ،*

* طَهِّرُوا نُفُوسَكُمْ فِي طَاعَةِ الْحَقِّ بِالرُّوحِ لِلْمَحَبَّةِ الأَخَوِيَّةِ الْعَدِيمَةِ الرِّيَاءِ، فَأَحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا مِنْ قَلْبٍ طَاهِرٍ بِشِدَّةٍ.*
*لو قعدت اكلمت عن المحبة اللى علمهلنا المسيح مش هنخلص اقرا بنفسك واعرف وشوفها فى عيون المؤمنين الحقيقين *


----------



## اليعازر (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *1
> لو قعدت اكلمت عن المحبة اللى علمهلنا المسيح مش هنخلص اقرا بنفسك واعرف وشوفها فى عيون المؤمنين الحقيقين *


*

أشكرك على الرد...

ولكنك أكثرت علي...:66:

جميل ما قرأته.وقد استوقفني قولك "شوفها في عيون المؤمنين الحقيقين".

من هم المؤمنون الحقيقيون ، وكيف نعرفهم؟

أعذرني على الأسئله .

بمزيد من المحبة.*


----------



## apostle.paul (17 أكتوبر 2010)

> من هم المؤمنون الحقيقيون ، وكيف نعرفهم؟


*المؤمن الحقيقى بالمسيح هو اللى لبس المسيح وتخلص من كل قيود الظلام والكره والشر 
وحتى وسط الاهانات يصلى من اجلك وان رفضته وطردته لا يغضب وان لعنته يباركك 
وان جاع عدوه يطعمه فيضع جمر نار على راسه
لا يفرح بالاثم والشر وان طرق احد على بابه لا يرده ومن ساله يعطيه 
محبة غير مشروطة لكل انسان
فان احبنا من يحبنا فاى فضل لنا هكذا الخطاة يفعلون ذلك
محبته غير مشروطة لكل انسان 
يحب قريبه كنفسه 
فى كلام كتييييييير اللى يعرف المسيح بياخد قلب المسيح *


----------



## اليعازر (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *المؤمن الحقيقى بالمسيح هو اللى لبس المسيح وتخلص من كل قيود الظلام والكره والشر
> وحتى وسط الاهانات يصلى من اجلك وان رفضته وطردته لا يغضب وان لعنته يباركك
> وان جاع عدوه يطعمه فيضع جمر نار على راسه
> لا يفرح بالاثم والشر وان طرق احد على بابه لا يرده ومن ساله يعطيه
> ...



كل هذه المحبة لو كان إنسان يملكها فعلياً..لما رأينا شراً على الأرض..واختفى الجوع والفقر.

لو قابلت إنساناً كهذا لاعتبرته قديساً.....

أرجوك شمس الحق ..لا تعطني أملاً كاذباً...

من يقدر أن يلامس هذه الحدود ...من يستطيع أن يشعر بهذا القدر من المحبة وكيف؟

أخبرني ....

وعذراً منك لأني أسرق وقتك.

بمحبة:ab4:


----------



## tamav maria (17 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك اخي الباحث عن المحبه
هذا هو جزء بسيط من مفهوم محبتنا المسيحيه

ان ما يربط الناس هو بالعادة المصالح المادية ، لكن محبة . بمثل هذه الدوافع تكون فاترة وموقتة ، ، ونراها تتفكك مع أصغر مشكلة ، إما بالكلام الشائن ، أو الخسارة المالية ، أو الغيرة وحب الظهور أو أي أمر أخر مماثل ، لأنه ليس لها أساس روحي .
على العكس فإن المحبة التي سببها وأساسها المسيح هي ثابتة وباقية ، ولاشي يستطيع حلها : لا الوشايات ولا الأخطار ولا حتى التهديد بالموت . من لديه المحبة المسيحية ، مهما يقاسي من شخص ما ، لا يتوقف عن محبته ، لانه لا يتأثر بأي مصاعب تواجه بل يستلهم المحبة من المسيح ، لذلك فالمحبة المسيحية لا تسقط أبداً كما يقول  معلمنا بولس الرسول بماذا تستطيع حقاً أن تتذرع لكي تتوقف عن محبة قريبك ؟ بأنك بينما أنت تكرمه هو يشتمك ؟ أو بينما أنت تحسن إليه يريد هو أذيتك ؟ إن كنت تحبه من أجل المسيح ، فهذه الأسباب ستجعلك تحبه أكثر ، لأن كل الذين يبطلون المحبة النفعية والمعتادة يزيدون المحبة المسيحية ، كيف ؟ أولاً لأن كل من يتصرف نحوك بعدوانية يضمن لك مكافأة من الله ، وثانياً لأنه إنسان مريض روحياً يحتاج إلى عطفك ومساعدتك .
هكذا إذا ، فإن كل من لديه محبة حقيقية يستمر في محبة قريبه ولو كرهه هو أو شتمه أو هدده ، مع قناعته بأنه يحب من أجل المسيح ويقتدي به أيضاً ، وهو الذي أظهر مثل هذه المحبة لأعدائه ، إنه لم يضح بنفسه فقط من أجل أولئك الذين كرهوه وصلبوه ، لكنه كان يرجو من  اللله أبيه أن يسامحهم قائلاً : يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لايعلمون ماذا يفعلون (لوقا23:34).كذلك المحبة لا تعرف المصلحة الخاصة ، لذلك ينصحنا الرسول بولس : لا يطلب أحد ما هو لنفسه بل ما هو للآخر (1كو10:24) . المحبة أيضاً لا تعرف الغيرة ،لأن كل من يحب بحق يعتبر الخير لقريبه كأنه له، هكذا المحبة تحول الإنسان شيئاً فشيئاً إلى ملاك لأنها تحرره من الغضب والحسد وكل هوى طاغ، وتخرجه من الحالة الطبيعية الإنسانية وتدخله إلى حالة الطبيعه الملائكية...
المحبة إذاًهي طريق الخلاص فلنتبعها لكي نرث الحياة الأبدية ...
(القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم ) ​


----------



## tamav maria (17 أكتوبر 2010)

عزيزي باحث عن الحق 
ارجوك ان تقرأ هذه القصه الواقعيه لتعرف مدي محبة المسيحيه حتي لغير المسيحين

قصة واقعية جميلة جدااااااااااا تبين المحبة المسيحية 


حدثت هذه القصة في مدينة شبين .أيام حبرية نيافة الأنبا بنيامين المتنيح الملقب "بقيثارة الكنيسة"....
توفي والد و والدة احد الشباب غير المسيحيين بالمدينة * و أنتهز عمه الفرصة * فأستولي على كل ممتلكاته و رفض الصرف عليه أو على تعليمه ....
حاول الشاب معه جاهدا ولكن بلا فائدة ...... وكاد يتحطم و هو يرى مستقبله يضيع * و عمه يعامله بقسوة شديدة* ولا يريد أن يعطيه ولو جزء من حقه ..!
و بينما هو في شدة حزنه أشار عليه بعض الناس أن يذهب الى مطران النصارى " ألأنبا بنيامين" * فذهب أليه يجر خيبة آماله . 
و عندما تقابل مع ألأنبا بنيامين حكى له ظروفه و مشاكله ... فنادى سيدنا على تلميذه فوزي وقال له : "هات سرير من فوق و حمله على عربيه وأجر ليه حجره"
وأعطاه ثمانية جنيهات في يده وقال له : كل ما تحتاج حاجه تعال و خدها * المطرانية مفتوحة لك.
ظل هذا الشاب يتردد على سيدنا * فيعطيه مره خمسة جنيهات * و مره ثمانية وأخرى عشرة.. وكان قد بدأ يحسب جملة المبلغ التي أخذها فوجد أنها وصلت 
ألي مائة و ستون جنيها غير الملابس والقماش ...!!
وعندما انتهى هذا الشخص من دراسته * والتحق بعمل مناسب ....جاء وتقابل مع سيدنا ليشكره على رعايته له طول هذه الفترة وأراد ان يسدد جزءا من المبلغ....
فاخرج من جيبه عشرون جنيها ليعطبها لسيدنا على ان يقسط باقى المبلغ تباعا ....
فتضايق سيدنا و قال له : "اوعى تقول كده تانى ...لاهاقابلك ولاهادخلك المطرانية لو عملت كده تانى ... أنا يابنى لم أعطك حاجه 
* ده ربنا هو اللى بيعطى الكل .. أنت أبنى ..! و اللي محتاجه تأخذه ". و رفض سيدنا أخذ مليم واحد منه
ومرت الأيام وتنيح الأنبا بنيامين * وفي اليوم الأربعين لنياحته * فوجىء الجميع بشاب غير مسيحي يصر أن يتكلم في حفل التأبين الذي أقامته المطرانيه * 
فسمحوا له *وأخذ هذا الشاب يحكي قصته و الدموع تملأ عينيه
صديقي........
هذا مثال رائع للمحبة المسيحية التي لا تفرق بين مسيحي أو غير مسيحي * بين خاطىء أو بار * بين عدو أو صديق ....بل هي محبة صافيه عطاءه 
وباذله * مصدرها هو الله الذي يشرق شمسه على الأبرار و الأشرار .​


----------



## اليعازر (17 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> اشكرك اخي الباحث عن المحبه
> هذا هو جزء بسيط من مفهوم محبتنا المسيحيه
> 
> 
> ...



*الشكر لك أخت netta 

كلامك أكثر من رائع ويدخل القلب. وأنا متفق معك تماماً بأن المحبة هي طريق الخلاص...
*
وعذراً على الإكثار من الأسئلة...لكن كيف تكون المحبة أساسها المسيح...؟

وكيف إذا اتبعها المرء يرث الحياة الأبدية؟

وسؤال هام أيضاً: ما هو مفهوم الحياة الأبدية؟....وهل هي مثل مفهوم الجنة في الإسلام؟


ودمتي بمحبة


----------



## اليعازر (17 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> عزيزي باحث عن الحق
> ارجوك ان تقرأ هذه القصه الواقعيه لتعرف مدي محبة المسيحيه حتي لغير المسيحين
> 
> قصة واقعية جميلة جدااااااااااا تبين المحبة المسيحية
> ...




القصة رائعة....ولا يساورني أدنى شك في صحتها......ولا أشكك على الإطلاق بدعوة الدين المسيحي إلى المحبة....مع تحفظي على ما قد يصدر من بعض الأخوة المسيحين ..إلا أنني أفهم هذا الأمر بسبب بعدهم عن تعاليم دينهم...الذي أعمل جاهداً ( الغير مسيحي ..) إلى الاستفسار والاستفهام حول معاني هذا الدين المتسامح.


بمحبة


----------



## Rosetta (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*المسيح هو المحبة ذاتها 
عارف انا مش رح احكي اكتر من كده احضر هذا الفيديو لعابر من الاسلام للمسيحية 
انا عن نفسي اول ما حضرت الفيديو عجزت عن التعبير !!! 

[YOUTUBE]Lp1dIVhhELQ[/YOUTUBE]


​*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

هل تعرف ما المحبة؟
المحبة بمفهومها الكتابي المسيحي انك تحب الجميع
بلا أي اعتبارات
تحب المؤمن و غير المؤمن
تحب قريبك و تحب عدوك
تحب من يحبك و تحب من يكرهك
تحب من يكرمك و تحب من يضايقك

هكذا كانت وصايا المسيح أحبوا بعضكم بعضا كما أنا أحببتكم
لأن الله احب البشرية حب فوق الوصف

اقرأ في كورنثوس الاولي 13 عن المحبة و مفهومها
1 إِنْ كُنْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِأَلْسِنَةِ النَّاسِ وَالْمَلاَئِكَةِ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ فَقَدْ صِرْتُ نُحَاساً يَطِنُّ أَوْ صَنْجاً يَرِنُّ. 
2 وَإِنْ كَانَتْ لِي نُبُوَّةٌ وَأَعْلَمُ جَمِيعَ الأَسْرَارِ وَكُلَّ عِلْمٍ وَإِنْ كَانَ لِي كُلُّ الإِيمَانِ حَتَّى أَنْقُلَ الْجِبَالَ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ فَلَسْتُ شَيْئاً. 
3 وَإِنْ أَطْعَمْتُ كُلَّ أَمْوَالِي وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُ جَسَدِي حَتَّى أَحْتَرِقَ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ فَلاَ أَنْتَفِعُ شَيْئاً. 
4 الْمَحَبَّةُ تَتَأَنَّى وَتَرْفُقُ. الْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَحْسِدُ. الْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَتَفَاخَرُ وَلاَ تَنْتَفِخُ 
5 وَلاَ تُقَبِّحُ وَلاَ تَطْلُبُ مَا لِنَفْسِهَا وَلاَ تَحْتَدُّ وَلاَ تَظُنُّ السُّؤَ 
6 وَلاَ تَفْرَحُ بِالإِثْمِ بَلْ تَفْرَحُ بِالْحَقِّ. 
7 وَتَحْتَمِلُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَتُصَدِّقُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَتَرْجُو كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَتَصْبِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. 
8 اَلْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَسْقُطُ أَبَداً. وَأَمَّا النُّبُوَّاتُ فَسَتُبْطَلُ وَالأَلْسِنَةُ فَسَتَنْتَهِي وَالْعِلْمُ فَسَيُبْطَلُ. 
9 لأَنَّنَا نَعْلَمُ بَعْضَ الْعِلْمِ وَنَتَنَبَّأُ بَعْضَ التَّنَبُّؤِ. 
10 وَلَكِنْ مَتَى جَاءَ الْكَامِلُ فَحِينَئِذٍ يُبْطَلُ مَا هُوَ بَعْضٌ. 
11 لَمَّا كُنْتُ طِفْلاً كَطِفْلٍ كُنْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ وَكَطِفْلٍ كُنْتُ أَفْطَنُ وَكَطِفْلٍ كُنْتُ أَفْتَكِرُ. وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا صِرْتُ رَجُلاً أَبْطَلْتُ مَا لِلطِّفْلِ. 
12 فَإِنَّنَا نَنْظُرُ الآنَ فِي مِرْآةٍ فِي لُغْزٍ لَكِنْ حِينَئِذٍ وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ. الآنَ أَعْرِفُ بَعْضَ الْمَعْرِفَةِ لَكِنْ حِينَئِذٍ سَأَعْرِفُ كَمَا عُرِفْتُ. 
13 أَمَّا الآنَ فَيَثْبُتُ الإِيمَانُ وَالرَّجَاءُ وَالْمَحَبَّةُ هَذِهِ الثَّلاَثَةُ و*َلَكِنَّ أَعْظَمَهُنَّ الْمَحَبَّةُ.*​
فمهما كنت و مهما كانت أعمالك
فبدون المحبة فلست بشئ

اقرأ منطق المسيح عن هذه المحبة
 لوقا الأصحاح 6 العدد 32 وَإِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ فَأَيُّ فَضْلٍ لَكُمْ؟ فَإِنَّ الْخُطَاةَ أَيْضاً يُحِبُّونَ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَهُمْ.​
فماذا يفيدك محبة من يحبونك فقط؟
ستظل أيضا خاطئ ككل الخطاه !!

أما اذا أردت ان تكون انسان
فيجب ان تكون كما خلقك الله سالك في المحبة المطلقة


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 أكتوبر 2010)

المحبة هى ان تحب كل الناس بلا تفرقة


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

> وسؤال هام أيضاً: ما هو مفهوم الحياة الأبدية؟....وهل هي مثل مفهوم الجنة في الإسلام؟



نظام القسم ان تضع كل سؤال في موضوع منفصل
برجاء اتباع هذا النظام


----------



## اليعازر (17 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *المسيح هو المحبة ذاتها ​*
> *عارف انا مش رح احكي اكتر من كده احضر هذا الفيديو لعابر من الاسلام للمسيحية *
> *انا عن نفسي اول ما حضرت الفيديو عجزت عن التعبير !!! *​


 
*فيلم مؤثر أشكرك عليه.. المضمون ( ولو أنه معروف بالنسبة لي ) يلقي الضؤ على شخصية المسيح ويضعها في إطارها الأشمل، وقد يجيب بكثير من الوضوح عن سؤالي حول كيف أنّ المحبة أساسها المسيح.*

*ويبقى استفسار: كيف إذا اتبعها المرء يرث الأبدية؟*

*وهل الأبدية بمفهومها المسيحي هي نفسها (الآخرة عند المسلمين )*


*بكل محبة*


----------



## اليعازر (17 أكتوبر 2010)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> نظام القسم ان تضع كل سؤال في موضوع منفصل
> برجاء اتباع هذا النظام


 


*الأخ Jesus Son أشكرك على المشاركة والتوضيح...مع اعتذاري للإدارة عن جهلي بالقوانين.*

*هل يمكنني "على الفور" فتح مواضيع جديده بالأسئلة التي طرحتها؟*

*خالص محبتي*


----------



## اليعازر (17 أكتوبر 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> المحبة هى ان تحب كل الناس بلا تفرقة


 

*كلام أكثر من رائع .....ولكن أيوجد من يحمل هذا الكم من المحبة إلى جميع الناس..*

*لو ألتقي بمن يحمل محبة الناس جميعاً لوضعته في مصافي القديسين..*

*كم أنا مشتاق للتواصل مع هؤلاء الملائكة..*


*بصدق ومحبة*


----------



## Rosetta (17 أكتوبر 2010)

> *وهل الأبدية بمفهومها المسيحي هي نفسها (الآخرة عند المسلمين )​*



*اختلاف كبير بينهما 

في المسيحية يكون أهل الملكوت كالملائكة لا يتزوجون و لا يزوجون
في الملكوت نعيش مع المسيح في سلام و راحة حيث لا الم و لا بكاء و لا حزن ​*


----------



## tamav maria (17 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك اخي الرائع الباحث عن المحبه
انا سعيده جدا بأسئلتك 
والمنتدي مفتوح للكل واسأل زي ما انت عاوز

سؤالك الاول
كيف تكون المحبه اساسها المسيح


أن المسيحية هي المحبة بعينها, لا مجموعة من النظريات والمبادئ الجافة الصماء. لقد جسد الله مفهوم المحبة بتجسده المعجزه, ومات المسيح على صليب الجلجثة. فهل في هذه التضحية لأجل كل من يؤمن بالمسيح حب, أم عاطفة خالية من المعنى ? 
ليس لأحد حب أعظم من هذا أن يضع أحد نفسه من أجل أحبائه". هذا ما يؤكده يسوع المسيح نفسه في الإنجيل كما كتبه يوحنا البشير. وحيال هذا, أسأل نفسي وليسأل كل عاقل نفسه, هل يقدر أن يعبر إنسان عن محبته بأكثر من تقديم نفسه فداء لمن يحبه? 

 كثيرون هم الذين ينطقون بعبارات مملوءة تضحية وفداء  مثل ام لاولادها او حبيب لحبيبته
ولكن... من ذا الذي يقول لأعدائه سأقدم نفسي ذبيحة بدلاً عنكم كي تنالوا الحياة? من ذا الذي يرضى بالموت مسمراً على صليب من الخشب محتقراً ومخذولاً كي ينقذ من العقاب عدوه? لا بشر مطلقاً. 
 يسوع المسيح, فعل ذلك لأنه جاء في جسد إنسان. فالبشر في محدودية مكانتهم وأعمالهم ومحبتهم لا يقدرون
المسيح مات مدفوعاً بمحبته ولم يحب فقط الذين يحبونه, بل أحب حتى أعداءه ومات عنهم, لذلك فهو يطلب منا أن نحب أعداءنا أيضاً, حيث يقول: "إذا أحببتم الذين يحبونكم فأي فضل لكم?" ويقول لنا: "أحبوا أعداءكم". إن محبة العدو تختلف عن محبة القريب. فهي ليست ناتجة من القلب فقط بل من إرادتنا أيضاً, إنها انتصار على مشاعر العداء التي هي شيء طبيعي فينا, إنها إرادة الخير لمن لا يحبوننا وخدمة أولئك الذين يسيئون إلينا ويضايقوننا.​​


السؤال الثاني والثالث
وكيف اذا اتبعها المرء يرث الحياه الابديه

ان الحياة الابدية هي متعلقة بمعرفة حقيقة بشخص يسوع المسيح ابن الله ، وليس بفكرة انه معلم او رسول الذي كان الله يقيمهم لشعبه من وقت الى اخر.
اذ لا يوجد ذكر لدخول الحياة الابدية من خلال الناموس او الشريعة ،لان الحياة الابدية هي هبة من الله بيسوع المسيح .فنحن في الموت نكون في الحياة الحقيقية التي هي الحياة الابدية. المسيح يخبرنا كيف يمكننا ان ندخلها  . ان طريق الحصول عليها هو بالمسيح يسوع هو بطاعة يسوع؟ المسيح الذي هو الطريق للاب والطريق لرؤيته والاثمار فيه هو الطريق الوحيد .فهذا ما طلبه الله منا وهو ان نعرفه ونحبه ونرث الحياة الابدية .




اما بالنسبه للجنه حسب سؤالك اخي العزيز
في المسيحيه مش اسمها جنه ولكن هي ملكوت السموات

هو ملكوت السماوات اعده الله لمحبيه منذ تاسيس العالم 
سنكون فى الملكوت فى حضن الله ابونا وحبيبنا نتمتع بعشرته ولذة تسبيحه
لن تكون هناك اى شهوات مادية لان الماديات كلها ستفنى وما للجسد سيكون له بغير وجود
بل نكون جميعا مثل ملائكة الله لا يزوجون ولا يتزوجون يعيشون فى العرس السمائى المعد من قبل الله يتمتعون بحضرة اللهلن يكون هناك الم او دموع او احزان او هموم بل سيكون فرح حقيقى دائم
لان من يكون فى حضن الملك لن يحتاج شئ بعد ذلك 


وبالطبع هي تختلف تماما عن الجنه في الاسلام
في الاسلام بيعتقدوا انه هناك فيه حوريات 
وتحت مني يجري نهر من لبن
واللي يقتل غير مسلم يروح الجنه وله 40 حوريه 
يعني كلام كله غير منطقي

ولنا جديث اخر في الكلام عن الفرق بين ملكوت السموات في المسيحيه
والجنه في الاسلام


----------



## اليعازر (17 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *اختلاف كبير بينهما *​
> *في المسيحية يكون أهل الملكوت كالملائكة لا يتزوجون و لا يزوجون*
> 
> *في الملكوت نعيش مع المسيح في سلام و راحة حيث لا الم و لا بكاء و لا حزن *​


 
*أشكرك على الإجابه ....*

*لكنني أخشى أن أكون قد خرجت على قوانين المنتدى بطرحي لأسئلة جديده. ففي الحقيقة أحب أن استفسر أكثر عن الملكوت.*


----------



## Sibelle (17 أكتوبر 2010)

هلأ مفهوم العالم للمحبة هو:
 ان توافقني على رأيي لأنك لو عارضتني فانت عدوي
رايت عيبا فيا لا تنتقدني بسببه لأنك بذلك تجرح بشخصي و عقلي 
ان يكون حديثك لي يقتصر على امتداح اخلاقي و اعمالي 
ان تسعى لأضحاكي و ادخال الفرفشة الى قلبي

لكن المحبة المسيحية هي ان تحب اخيك كنفسك. و هذا يعني ان تطلعه على ما لديك من معرفة و لا تحتكرها لنفسك فقط و هذا ما يفعله الآخوة الخدام بالضبط هنا و يعتبره الجهلاء اهانة و تجريح!

حقا غريب هو منطق هذا العالم!​


----------



## اليعازر (17 أكتوبر 2010)

Sibelle قال:


> هلأ مفهوم العالم للمحبة هو:
> ان توافقني على رأيي لأنك لو عارضتني فانت عدوي
> رايت عيبا فيا لا تنتقدني بسببه لأنك بذلك تجرح بشخصي و عقلي
> ان يكون حديثك لي يقتصر على امتداح اخلاقي و اعمالي
> ...





*أوافقك تماماً المحبة للآخر يجب أن تكون كما يحب الإنسان نفسه....بالنسبة لرأي الجهلاء..نقول: ما لنا وما لهم.أليس أفضل:smile01


أختSibelle 

بمحبة*


----------



## azazi (17 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي الفاضل يامن تبحث عن المحبة اني وبكل ثقه اقول لك ان المحبة توجد عند كثيرين من البشر من غير المسيحيين ولكن المحبة في المسيحية لها طابعها الخاص ولها لذّتها التي لا تدانيها اي لذّة اخرى بأي دين او فكر ارضي وضعي انساني ..كنت مسلما عاديا ولكن في فترة شككت بالكثير من تعاليم الاسلام حتى نبذته وكنت طيلة هذه الفترة ابحث عن الحب حتى تعرفت على المسيح ولكن لم اقبله مع انني احببته من تعاليمة..ان المسيحية ممثلة بتعاليمهاالسامية حياة الحب الطهاره والعفاف والنقاء والصفاء والمصالحة مع الآخر.هي حياة لمن يريد معنى حقيقي للحياة.صحيح يا اخي  انني لا أعيش بمجتمع مسيحيّ ولا أخالطهم وجوّي كله اسلاميّ ولكن لو تعلم مقدار السلام الذي يتملكني وحدثتك عنه لربما قلت عني انك تبالغ  في كلامك ..حياتي بالاسلام كانت لا معنى لها وجدت في الاسلام ديناً ثقيلاً يهتم بالماديات والجسد أكثر من اهتمامه بالروح وليس صحيحاً انه يقف بالمنطقة الوسطى بينهما اي انه يجمع بين الروحانية ومتطلبات الجسد اصحاب هذا الرأي هم اولئك الذين لم يقرؤوا الاسلام ولم يتعمقوا فيه واكتفوا بما هو يُعتقد روحانياً فيه.وجدتُ في الاسلام ديناً يدعو للكراهية ولم تذكر فيه ايه او حديث تدعو لمحبة الاخرين وانما المحبة خصصها مؤلف الاسلام بين المسلمين انفسهم في حين ان الرب يسوع تجاوز كل هذه الحدود وامر بحب غير المسيحي بل وحتى محبة العدو واعتقد يجب على كل مسيحي حقيقي الا يعتبر انه له اعداءً هذا ماتعلمته .فقد نزع الرب يسوع مني هذا الإعتقاد الذي علّمني اياه الاسلام وتحضرني الان خرافة  شق صدر محمد ونزع الملكيْن منه حظ الشيطان كما تقول الروايات الاسلامية ..وهمكذا فعل الرب يسوع معي ولكن روحياً.واحزن كثيرا حينما اجد مسيحيا يعتقد ان له اعداء كما هو بالمفهوم الاسلامي .


----------



## اليعازر (17 أكتوبر 2010)

azazi قال:


> اخي الفاضل يامن تبحث عن المحبة اني وبكل ثقه اقول لك ان المحبة توجد عند كثيرين من البشر من غير المسيحيين ولكن المحبة في المسيحية لها طابعها الخاص ولها لذّتها التي لا تدانيها اي لذّة اخرى بأي دين او فكر ارضي وضعي انساني ..كنت مسلما عاديا ولكن في فترة شككت بالكثير من تعاليم الاسلام حتى نبذته وكنت طيلة هذه الفترة ابحث عن الحب حتى تعرفت على المسيح ولكن لم اقبله مع انني احببته من تعاليمة..ان المسيحية ممثلة بتعاليمهاالسامية حياة الحب الطهاره والعفاف والنقاء والصفاء والمصالحة مع الآخر.هي حياة لمن يريد معنى حقيقي للحياة.صحيح يا اخي  انني لا أعيش بمجتمع مسيحيّ ولا أخالطهم وجوّي كله اسلاميّ ولكن لو تعلم مقدار السلام الذي يتملكني وحدثتك عنه لربما قلت عني انك تبالغ  في كلامك ..حياتي بالاسلام كانت لا معنى لها وجدت في الاسلام ديناً ثقيلاً يهتم بالماديات والجسد أكثر من اهتمامه بالروح وليس صحيحاً انه يقف بالمنطقة الوسطى بينهما اي انه يجمع بين الروحانية ومتطلبات الجسد اصحاب هذا الرأي هم اولئك الذين لم يقرؤوا الاسلام ولم يتعمقوا فيه واكتفوا بما هو يُعتقد روحانياً فيه.وجدتُ في الاسلام ديناً يدعو للكراهية ولم تذكر فيه ايه او حديث تدعو لمحبة الاخرين وانما المحبة خصصها مؤلف الاسلام بين المسلمين انفسهم في حين ان الرب يسوع تجاوز كل هذه الحدود وامر بحب غير المسيحي بل وحتى محبة العدو واعتقد يجب على كل مسيحي حقيقي الا يعتبر انه له اعداءً هذا ماتعلمته .فقد نزع الرب يسوع مني هذا الإعتقاد الذي علّمني اياه الاسلام وتحضرني الان خرافة  شق صدر محمد ونزع الملكيْن منه حظ الشيطان كما تقول الروايات الاسلامية ..وهمكذا فعل الرب يسوع معي ولكن روحياً.واحزن كثيرا حينما اجد مسيحيا يعتقد ان له اعداء كما هو بالمفهوم الاسلامي .




*أخي الكريم azazi

أن تحدثني عن تجربتك الشخصية في التعرف إلى المسيحية فهذا أمر جميل ...أستفيد من تجربتك وأستنير برأيك..

أمّا أن تحدثني عن الإسلام ومساؤه ، فقد أثرت في هموماً وشجوناً كنت قد ألقيت بها إلى أرض النسيان عسى ألاّ تعود....وسأزيدك من الشعر بيتاً فأقول لك بأن الإسلام  قد دفع بي إلى الإلحاد 
بعد أن ضاقت بي السبل في تقبل فكرة الإله صاحب الشوّاية العظيمة التي يتلذذ بشي "عباده"
بها....بينما يحضر لمن يقتل "كافراً" أربعين من حور العين....
سأكتفي بهذا...فالمقام ليس لهذا الكلام..دعنا نتحدث عن المحبة ،فربما تبلسم جراحنا التي أدمتها صلافة وهمجية.......
*

*دمت بمحبة*


----------



## Rosetta (17 أكتوبر 2010)

> فكرة الإله صاحب الشوّاية العظيمة التي يتلذذ بشي "عباده"​


*"تعالوا الي ايها المتعبين و الثقيلي الأحمال و أنا أريحكم"

هكذا يقول إله المسيحية
هل يوجد أعظم من إله يدعونا أحباءا له و ليس عبيدا عنده ؟
"لا ادعوكم عبيدا فيما بعد بل احباء لأن العبد لا يعرف ماذا يفعل سيده"

​*


----------



## اليعازر (17 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *"تعالوا الي ايها المتعبين و الثقيلي الأحمال و أنا أريحكم"*​
> 
> *هكذا يقول إله المسيحية*
> *هل يوجد أعظم من إله يدعونا أحباءا له و ليس عبيدا عنده ؟*
> *"لا ادعوكم عبيدا فيما بعد بل احباء لأن العبد لا يعرف ماذا يفعل سيده"*​


 




*قول رائع....وكيف يأتونه..وكبف يريحهم؟*​


----------



## Rosetta (17 أكتوبر 2010)

باحث عن المحبة قال:


> *قول رائع....وكيف يأتونه..وكبف يريحهم؟​​*​


​​​


*اجعله رفيقا و صديقا لك تكلم معه و ادعوه ليريك الحق و الخلاص *
*ادعوه ليجعلك تعرف من هو بقلب صادق خاشع*
*كلمه من دون قيود و احكام *
*و عندها سترى اعماله العظيمة في حياتك*​​


----------



## صوت الرب (17 أكتوبر 2010)

لي إضافة بسيطة عن المحبة لا أعرف
إن ذكروها أخوتي و لكن من أهم و أروع
تعاليم التي جاء بها السيد المسيح
هي محبة الأعداء 

حيث قال لنا في انجيل لوقا 6 : 27
أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ 
28 بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ.


----------



## اليعازر (17 أكتوبر 2010)

صوت الرب قال:


> لي إضافة بسيطة عن المحبة لا أعرف
> إن ذكروها أخوتي و لكن من أهم و أروع
> تعاليم التي جاء بها السيد المسيح
> هي محبة الأعداء
> ...







*الحقيقة إن تعاليم السيد المسيح في المحبة قمة الرقي ونكران الذات...وقد كفّى الأخوة جميعاً ووفّوا...

أمّا مسألة الفداء فهي المسألة التي ما زالت تأخذ حيّزاً من تفكيري ..أرجو من الأخوة ان يفيدوني في الأمر .

الأخ صوت الرب
لك محبتي.*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (17 أكتوبر 2010)

باحث عن المحبة قال:


> الأخوة الأعضاء في المنتدى
> 
> *بقلب مفتوح دخلت منتداكم...
> *
> ...



يا سلام ما أروع هذا السؤال. المحبة عند المسيحيين ليست مجرد وسيلة للحصول على "جائزة" تسمى الجنة، كما أنها ليست مجرد هدف من عدة أهداف، بل هي وسيلة، كما أنها الهدف الأوحد. ذلك لأن الله محبة.

"الله محبّة ومن يثبت في المحبّة يثبت في الله والله فيه". (1 يوحنا 4: 16)

المسيحية لم تتميز بين كل مبادئ وديانات العالم عن طريق هذه الكلمات الرائعة وحسب، بل تميزت بأنها جعلت هذه الكلمات حقيقة ملموسة في عذاب الرب يسوع المسيح وموته على الصليب:
"لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يوحنا 3)

الله يحبك​


----------



## fredyyy (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*تم نقل المشاركات الخاصة بالخطية والفداء *

*الى هذا الرابط *

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=153958


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*تريدنا أن محدثك عن المحبة, بهذا تريدنا أن نتحدث عن الرب ذاته, فماذا بإمكاننا أن نقول

إن أوراق العالم لن تكفى

لكن دعنى أنقل بعض من آيات الكتاب المقدس عن المحبة

اَلْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَصْنَعُ شَرّاً لِلْقَرِيبِ فَالْمَحَبَّةُ هِيَ تَكْمِيلُ النَّامُوسِ (رو  13 :  10)

وَأَمَّا مِنْ جِهَةِ مَا ذُبِحَ لِلأَوْثَانِ فَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ لِجَمِيعِنَا عِلْماً. الْعِلْمُ يَنْفُخُ وَلَكِنَّ الْمَحَبَّةَ تَبْنِي (1كو  8 :  1)

إِنْ كُنْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِأَلْسِنَةِ النَّاسِ وَالْمَلاَئِكَةِ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ فَقَدْ صِرْتُ نُحَاساً يَطِنُّ أَوْ صَنْجاً يَرِنُّ (1كو  13 :  1)

وَإِنْ كَانَتْ لِي نُبُوَّةٌ وَأَعْلَمُ جَمِيعَ الأَسْرَارِ وَكُلَّ عِلْمٍ وَإِنْ كَانَ لِي كُلُّ الإِيمَانِ حَتَّى أَنْقُلَ الْجِبَالَ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ فَلَسْتُ شَيْئاً (1كو  13 :  2)

وَإِنْ أَطْعَمْتُ كُلَّ أَمْوَالِي وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُ جَسَدِي حَتَّى أَحْتَرِقَ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ فَلاَ أَنْتَفِعُ شَيْئاً (1كو  13 :  3)

الْمَحَبَّةُ تَتَأَنَّى وَتَرْفُقُ. الْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَحْسِدُ. الْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَتَفَاخَرُ وَلاَ تَنْتَفِخُ (1كو  13 :  4)

اَلْمَحَبَّةُ لاَ تَسْقُطُ أَبَداً. وَأَمَّا النُّبُوَّاتُ فَسَتُبْطَلُ وَ الأَلْسِنَةُ فَسَتَنْتَهِي وَ الْعِلْمُ فَسَيُبْطَلُ (1كو  13 :  8)

أَمَّا الآنَ فَيَثْبُتُ الإِيمَانُ وَ الرَّجَاءُ وَ الْمَحَبَّةُ هَذِهِ الثَّلاَثَةُ وَلَكِنَّ أَعْظَمَهُنَّ الْمَحَبَّةُ (1كو  13 :  13)

وَأَمَّا ثَمَرُ الرُّوحِ فَهُوَ: مَحَبَّةٌ فَرَحٌ سَلاَمٌ، طُولُ أَنَاةٍ لُطْفٌ صَلاَحٌ، إِيمَانٌ (غل  5 :  22)

وَعَلَى جَمِيعِ هَذِهِ الْبَسُوا الْمَحَبَّةَ الَّتِي هِيَ رِبَاطُ الْكَمَالِ (كو  3 :  14)

وَأَمَّا غَايَةُ الْوَصِيَّةِ فَهِيَ الْمَحَبَّةُ مِنْ قَلْبٍ طَاهِرٍ، وَضَمِيرٍ صَالِحٍ، وَإِيمَانٍ بِلاَ رِيَاءٍ (1تي  1 :  5)

أُنْظُرُوا أَيَّةَ مَحَبَّةٍ أَعْطَانَا الآبُ حَتَّى نُدْعَى أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ! مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا لاَ يَعْرِفُنَا الْعَالَمُ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَعْرِفُهُ (1يو  3 :  1)

بِهَذَا قَدْ عَرَفْنَا الْمَحَبَّةَ: أَنَّ ذَاكَ وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِنَا، فَنَحْنُ يَنْبَغِي لَنَا أَنْ نَضَعَ نُفُوسَنَا لأَجْلِ الإِخْوَةِ (1يو  3 :  16)

أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، لِنُحِبَّ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضاً، لأَنَّ الْمَحَبَّةَ هِيَ مِنَ اللهِ، وَكُلُّ مَنْ يُحِبُّ فَقَدْ وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ وَيَعْرِفُ اللهَ (1يو  4 :  7)

مَنْ لاَ يُحِبُّ لَمْ يَعْرِفِ اللهَ، لأَنَّ اللهَ مَحَبَّةٌ (1يو  4 :  8)

بِهَذَا أُظْهِرَتْ مَحَبَّةُ اللهِ فِينَا: أَنَّ اللهَ قَدْ أَرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِكَيْ نَحْيَا بِهِ (1يو  4 :  9)

وَنَحْنُ قَدْ عَرَفْنَا وَصَدَّقْنَا الْمَحَبَّةَ الَّتِي لِلَّهِ فِينَا. اللهُ مَحَبَّةٌ، وَمَنْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ يَثْبُتْ فِي اللهِ وَاللهُ فِيهِ (1يو  4 :  16)

لاَ خَوْفَ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ، بَلِ الْمَحَبَّةُ الْكَامِلَةُ تَطْرَحُ الْخَوْفَ إِلَى خَارِجٍ لأَنَّ الْخَوْفَ لَهُ عَذَابٌ. وَأَمَّا مَنْ خَافَ فَلَمْ يَتَكَمَّلْ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ (1يو  4 :  18)

فَإِنَّ هَذِهِ هِيَ مَحَبَّةُ اللهِ: أَنْ نَحْفَظَ وَصَايَاهُ. وَوَصَايَاهُ لَيْسَتْ ثَقِيلَةً، (1يو  5 :  3)*


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (18 أكتوبر 2010)

The love is given ....!if you haven't gut love by Jesus Christ you can not give it ..... it give without waiting in charge without  love given you can't be loved....!how to have love to give  you have to have it from god of love I.have a faith on hem.II.praying to change your earthly nature.....!sorry i haven't gut Arabic key board  ..


----------



## أَمَة (18 أكتوبر 2010)

قرأت الموضوع وجميع المشاركات التي فيه 
وعندما وصلت الى مشاركة الأخ المبارك *صوت صارخ *#*31* ​ 
وجدت فيها ما كنت أنوي ان اقوله.
نعم ! الكلام عن المحبة لا يكمل ألا لالكلام عن الرب الإله.​ 
*أيتان في محبة الله لنا*


يوحنا الأصحاح 3 العدد 16 *لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. *

يوحنا 1 الأصحاح 4 العدد 9 *بِهَذَا أُظْهِرَتْ مَحَبَّةُ اللهِ فِينَا: أَنَّ اللهَ قَدْ أَرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِكَيْ نَحْيَا بِهِ. *



*المحبة نور*​ 
يوحنا 1 الأصحاح 2 العدد 9 *مَنْ قَالَ إِنَّهُ فِي النُّورِ وَهُوَ يُبْغِضُ أَخَاهُ، فَهُوَ إِلَى الآنَ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ.*


*المحبة تستر الخطايا*​ 
بطرس 1 الأصحاح 4 العدد 8 *وَلَكِنْ قَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ لِتَكُنْ مَحَبَّتُكُمْ بَعْضِكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ شَدِيدَةً، لأَنَّ الْمَحَبَّةَ تَسْتُرُ كَثْرَةً مِنَ الْخَطَايَا. *​ 

*المحبة دليل الكمال في حفظ كلمة الله واننا ثابتون فيه*​ 
يوحنا 1 الأصحاح 2 العدد 5 *وَأَمَّا مَنْ حَفِظَ كَلِمَتَهُ، فَحَقّاً فِي هَذَا قَدْ تَكَمَّلَتْ مَحَبَّةُ اللهِ. بِهَذَا نَعْرِفُ أَنَّنَا فِيهِ. *​

*المحبة أفعال وليست أقوال*​ 
يوحنا 1 الأصحاح 3 العدد 17* وَأَمَّا مَنْ كَانَ لَهُ مَعِيشَةُ الْعَالَمِ، وَنَظَرَ أَخَاهُ مُحْتَاجاً،* *وَأَغْلَقَ أَحْشَاءَهُ عَنْهُ، فَكَيْفَ تَثْبُتُ مَحَبَّةُ اللهِ فِيهِ؟ *​


*المحبة = الحياة الأبدية*

رسالة يهوذا الأصحاح 1 العدد 21 *وَاحْفَظُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ فِي مَحَبَّةِ اللهِ، مُنْتَظِرِينَ رَحْمَةَ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ لِلْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ. *
​


----------



## tamav maria (18 أكتوبر 2010)

ملخص المحبه

هكذا احب الله العالم
 حتي بذل ابنه الوحيد
 لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به 
بل تكون له الحياة الابديه​


----------



## اليعازر (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*كيرلس الأورشليمي

fredyyy

صوت صارخ

rafaatbarsoum

أمة

netta

شمس الحق

Red Rose88

azazi

صوت الرب

Sibelle

Saed_Sad 25

Jesus Sun261​*

*ليبارككم الرب جميعاً*:36_3_16:


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (18 أكتوبر 2010)

and you also


----------

